# 2011 Calvary Chapel Fishing Tournament



## robp (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey Guys,
Our 2nd annual tournament is coming up Oct 8th. We will have a free raffle for a Yeti cooler, food, drinks, silent auction, and all proceeds go to the kids camp. We had a good turnout last year and hope to put smiles on the kids faces this year. Please come out and support our next generation. By the way, we've added a kids division and hope to send every kid who fishes home with something.


----------



## robp (Jan 17, 2007)

Forgot to mention, the kid's can weigh in any legal species. We will weigh in one fish per kid.


----------



## soulman (Oct 27, 2006)

Won't miss this tourney for the world. Great forum and the kids get all of the proceeds to go to summer camp. Looking forward to schooling Sal B.


----------



## robp (Jan 17, 2007)

Last week to sign up guys. Still giving away 65qt Yeti cooler, and will have alot more good raffle items at the weigh in. We'll also have several drawings for free loot. Remember, all the money goes to our 5th and 6th graders. Come out and support them. Thanks again. Any question you can call me at Rob 281-960-3345.


----------



## robp (Jan 17, 2007)

*Online register*

It appears out online registration was not active we are working on it and should be up today. If you want to register and have not been able you can reach me at Rob 281-960-3345. Sorry for the inconvienence.


----------



## robp (Jan 17, 2007)

*Online registration*

Our online registration is up and running again. Just go to calvaryh.org to register the easy way.


----------



## robp (Jan 17, 2007)

Delete


----------

